# Silicone for Sump



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

which Silicone you guys use to make aquarium or sumps chambers


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Ge scs1200


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Ge scs1200


+1. I used that for mine. I believe it comes in both clear and black, if you have a preference.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Addicted said:


> +1. I used that for mine. I believe it comes in both clear and black, if you have a preference.


Yep!

We stock both colors.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

The GE1200 stuff is awesome. Stinky, but awesome.

One thing I will add here, is that there is a difference between building an aquarium, and just adding baffles. When building an aquarium, you absolutely have to use something like the GE1200 product, which is a structural silicone adhesive. That's the key, it has to be a structural adhesive, not a sealant.

For baffles, odds are the pressures on either side of the baffle will be similar, so for this application, you can use a standard silicone sealant, as it still has strength properties, just not nearly to the level of a structural adhesive. One VERY important point here, is that if you use the typical bathroom sealant stuff for baffles, it CANNOT be the anti bacterial stuff. We want bacteria in our systems.


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

that is great news at this moment I have no car to drive there to pick up. How much shipping will be. I need only to put a divider in my 10 gal so 1 tube will be sufficient.
Any Silicone from Home H or Canadian T do the job???


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

GTACORAL said:


> that is great news at this moment I have no car to drive there to pick up. How much shipping will be. I need only to put a divider in my 10 gal so 1 tube will be sufficient.
> Any Silicone from Home H or Canadian T do the job???


Personally I would stick to the SC1200, simply because you know it's 100% aquarium safe.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

ge 1 is fine, ge 2 has mold inhibitor 
or dap makes an aquarium safe one also but the ge 1 u can find anywhere wallmart even
the scs 1200 is awesome for strength but save that for bigger jobs


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

GE #1 at Home Depot, LOwes, Rona, Canadian Tire, Wallmart... 
Like Blunthead said make sure you get #1 pure silicone with no additives to prevent mold


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

GE Silicone 1 Windows and Doors is that proper name for this product ?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You can also get house brand, aquarium safe (says so on the label) silicone, at Home Hardware and Rona.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

I used SCS 1200 from Canada Corals to install my baffles. Classic dimension 75g tank. Tallest baffle is 16 inch. Tank is 18 inch wide. After a week of curing I filled only 1 side of the baffle. 18" thick, 20" long, 16" high. No leaks, no flex on the silicone.

Stunk real bad for a couple days, so I gave it the full week or more to cure. Good luck.


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

thanks guys, I got Home Hardware one,
Mod please Close this tread


----------

